# FS: Elan Magfire 10 skis 168 cm $200



## hammer (Sep 9, 2012)

*FS: Elan Magfire 10 skis 168 cm $180*

See ad posted on Craigslist:

http://boston.craigslist.org/nwb/spo/3277946992.html

These would be a great pair of all-mountain skis for a novice to intermediate skier.  Skis have seen almost all groomer duty for 3 seasons (used only once last season).

Price drop to $180...


----------



## hammer (Sep 17, 2012)

Bump with price drop.


----------



## gmcunni (Sep 17, 2012)

[h=2]This posting has expired.[/h][h=5](The title on the listings page will be removed in just a few minutes.)[/h]


----------



## hammer (Sep 17, 2012)

gmcunni said:


> *This posting has expired.*
> 
> *(The title on the listings page will be removed in just a few minutes.)*


Updated link...thanks.


----------



## KD7000 (Sep 18, 2012)

Hmmm... these are dropping right towards my nearly non-existent budget for some new(er) skis this season...


----------



## hammer (Sep 19, 2012)

KD7000 said:


> Hmmm... these are dropping right towards my nearly non-existent budget for some new(er) skis this season...


I have an interested buyer that I think will take them later this week...but I have not committed to selling them to him.  Just saying...


----------



## KD7000 (Sep 19, 2012)

hammer said:


> I have an interested buyer that I think will take them later this week...but I have not committed to selling them to him.  Just saying...


Thanks, but if you have a buyer, go for it.  I still have a bit of time to browse around.  And if I can sell some of my stuff on CL, I can up my budget...


----------



## hammer (Sep 21, 2012)

Sold.  Now on the lookout for something to complement my Progressors...if the price is right.


----------



## hammer (Oct 4, 2012)

I don't believe this...someone in Burlington MA is trying to sell the same skis for $280 (I got $160):

http://boston.craigslist.org/bmw/spo/3291860382.html

If that is the same person who bought mine and is trying to make a buck he is really asking a lot of money.


----------



## Puck it (Oct 4, 2012)

hammer said:


> Sold. Now on the lookout for something to complement my Progressors...if the price is right.



What Are you looking for? Race ski or fatty?


----------



## hammer (Oct 5, 2012)

Puck it said:


> What Are you looking for? Race ski or fatty?


The Progressors were my go-to ski for practically all of last season and do fine on the firm groomers.  Would like to have something with more float for when we get real snow.  No defined budget but I'd have to go on the cheap.


----------



## Puck it (Oct 5, 2012)

hammer said:


> The Progressors were my go-to ski for practically all of last season and do fine on the firm groomers.  Would like to have something with more float for when we get real snow.  No defined budget but I'd have to go on the cheap.




I have a pair of Fischer Porophetes (180cm) drilled for a BSL of 317mm for Marker Dukes using quiver killers.  I will let them go for $175 only been skied 5x.


----------



## hammer (Oct 5, 2012)

Puck it said:


> I have a pair of Fischer Porophetes (180cm) drilled for a BSL of 317mm for Marker Dukes using quiver killers.  I will let them go for $175 only been skied 5x.


Why are you selling these and is that price just for the skis?

Did some research and it would definitely be a different ski than the Progressors...not entirely sure how much use I'd get out of them, seems like their EC usefulness is limited.  Would need a different mount but as long as the holes are plugged well I'm guessing that isn't an issue.


----------



## Puck it (Oct 5, 2012)

hammer said:


> Why are you selling these and is that price just for the skis?
> 
> Did some research and it would definitely be a different ski than the Progressors...not entirely sure how much use I'd get out of them, seems like their EC usefulness is limited.  Would need a different mount but as long as the holes are plugged well I'm guessing that isn't an issue.



To many skis in the quiver and it just the skis


----------



## hammer (Oct 5, 2012)

hammer said:


> Why are you selling these and is that price just for the skis?
> 
> Did some research and it would definitely be a different ski than the Progressors...not entirely sure how much use I'd get out of them, seems like their EC usefulness is limited.  Would need a different mount but as long as the holes are plugged well I'm guessing that isn't an issue.





Puck it said:


> To many skis in the quiver and it just the skis



Still thinking...

What EC conditions did you find they worked well for?  I'm still an intermediate...can these skis work for me on soft snow days?  Any advice for bindings?


----------



## Puck it (Oct 5, 2012)

hammer said:


> Still thinking...
> 
> What EC conditions did you find they worked well for? I'm still an intermediate...can these skis work for me on soft snow days? Any advice for bindings?



what is your BSL?  I would got with Markers Barons.  They are light and wood  core.  No Metal.  They are great for soft snow days.  That is the only time I have used them.  I think they would be good for crud and corn days to.


----------

